# Well guys, business is finally legit!



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

Good to know!

As far as starting a business being hard, couldn't be further from the truth, you can do everything online and have everything squared away in less than 24 hours...

We started 2 LLC's in the last year... The state of Michigan has a very easy to navigate website where you can do everything yourself for free, shocking, I know... We paid the $50 expedite fee and had our stuff done in less than 24 hours... Once you have that, you head over top the IRS website and in a matter of minutes that is squared away, then you just take the paperwork to the bank and voila, you are official with a business bank account and everything....

I am going to assume you didn't do everything online and that's why it was such a nightmare...


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Minner said:


> Good to know!
> 
> As far as starting a business being hard, couldn't be further from the truth, you can do everything online and have everything squared away in less than 24 hours...
> 
> ...


We did it mostly online, but it wasn't without issues. The longer parts of the process were sitting down with an attorney to draw up an operating agreement, establishing a brand identity, getting our logo trademarked, and issues with the city as far as running a home based business goes. The state was difficult in that LARA didn't process our stuff for the LLC until June, we had submitted in February. No idea why it took so long as we did it online.


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

That's crazy as we too submitted in February and like I said, less than 24 hours on both LLC's, I did pay the expedite fee.

I know someone else that didn't pay the expedite fee and it was less than 7 days and they had their stuff.

None are home based businesses, so didn't have that issue to deal with.

None the less, glad to know of an experienced reel repair guy, I will definitely be using you!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Minner said:


> That's crazy as we too submitted in February and like I said, less than 24 hours on both LLC's, I did pay the expedite fee.
> 
> I know someone else that didn't pay the expedite fee and it was less than 7 days and they had their stuff.
> 
> ...


Bob can't be used, but he'll hook you up


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

My friend is a master at graphic design and branding. He did us a whole book full of stuff, everything from custom fonts to banners, our logo, and even mockups of various lures and rods plus apparel. I can't thank him enough!


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

When do you send out the royalty checks for using one of my fish pictures on you website? 🤪


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I definitely have some business for you- a Calcutta, some old symetres for starters.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

This is fantastic! Congrats!

May I ask:

For contact info not on Facebook?

Will you do work on Zebco spincast reels?

Any line spooling service?

Thank you!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

motoscoota said:


> This is fantastic! Congrats!
> 
> May I ask:
> 
> ...


We work on all reels, even the Zebcos. No line spooling service as of yet, but that's coming. Those professional line spoolers are expensive, but we will have one in the future. We don't have an address posted as of yet due to it being residential at this point in time. Once we have a brick and mortar we will have something publicized. As of right now, we do give out the residential address for shipping purposes only when an inquiry is received.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

tincanary said:


> Bring me that Stella you ran over. JB Weld will make it good as new!


He ran over a stella... ouch, I certainly can feel your pain, sorry my brother!


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

Here's to being successful ✨! I take it you reside in Michigan, I'm in Ohio and Warren is also in Ohio.


----------



## Sea Hunt (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you repair Shimano Tekota reels? I believe I need my drags looked at. What is the best way to get an estimate of repairs and how do I contact you?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Sea Hunt said:


> Do you repair Shimano Tekota reels? I believe I need my drags looked at. What is the best way to get an estimate of repairs and how do I contact you?


We do them all. Text or call us, 313-288-8680


----------



## Crestliner 16 (Aug 28, 2019)

This is a great service. Tuning or repairing your reels is always easy when you have someone that can do that for you. I used to know several guys that did this until they no longer could.


----------

